# Dipluridae sp. Bolivia



## BEN-V (Apr 9, 2006)

Pics of my two Dipluridae sp. Bolivia. They are tarantulas, but Dipluridae, not Theraphosidae :






BEN


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2006)

Very interesting, can they climb glass or smooth surfaces? the have reallly spindly legs
they have huge spinarets!, are they like Pursewebs? as in do they live in a webbed retreat?


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree the spinnerets are very funny hehe.

Awesome Ben, continu ton bon travail!


----------



## common spider (Apr 9, 2006)

Man that is a very nice looking T ya got there and look at the spinnerets.


Did I spell that right?

:clap:


----------



## Bearo (Apr 10, 2006)

nice 
A friend of mine just posted pics of these also.. sibblings maby?
http://kryp.forum24.se/kryp-about133.html


----------



## Tarantula (Apr 10, 2006)

The spiders in Theraphosidae are tarantulas/bird-spiders and any other family isnt.. that makes your dipluridae sp. non tarantulas.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 15, 2006)

hi, this one looks exactly the same as the species I got from Bolivia and ided as Linothele sp. (timo came to the same genus...). 
It´s a juvenile, isn´t it?


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:


> The spiders in Theraphosidae are tarantulas/bird-spiders and any other family isnt.. that makes your dipluridae sp. non tarantulas.


I would just call them ...mygales, oui ?
And let's not even get into tarantella/wolf spiders vs "Tarantula" 
T


----------



## eman (Sep 15, 2006)

Elles sont superbes Benoit!


----------



## brachy (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi

There is my little D. sp. Bolivia. I love it.


----------



## brachy (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi

One molt older.


----------



## Gigas (Mar 11, 2007)

Very beautiful spiders, I will be getting some very soon if I can get the money sent off...


----------



## Alice (Mar 14, 2007)

wow, they are beautiful! how big do they get?


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey "Alice",

they grows up to a bodylenght of about 4cm. (Very impressive for those Dipluridae.)


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

nice Ts you got there Im going to have to add them to my wish list 
great pics too


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> nice Ts you got there Im going to have to add them to my wish list
> great pics too


Hi,

just for Info: not Ts, but Dipluridae.


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice spiders. but, like trapdoors, they are non-theraphosid mygalomorphs


----------



## Gigas (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone have images of the spermathecae of these?


----------



## brachy (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi

L. sp. Bolivia


----------

